# Απλοποιείται η απαλλαγή από τα Θρησκευτικά (;)



## Elsa (Sep 14, 2008)

Έχει κανείς ιδέα αν τελικά ισχύει η εγκύκλιος του Υπ. Παιδείας σύμφωνα με την οποία «για την απαλλαγή των μαθητών από το μάθημα των Θρησκευτικών απαιτείται υπεύθυνη δήλωση του κηδεμόνα του μαθητή αν είναι ανήλικος ή του ίδιου του μαθητή εάν είναι ενήλικος, στην οποία θα αναφέρεται η επιθυμία απαλλαγής, χωρίς να δηλώνεται ο λόγος της συγκεκριμένης επιλογής» ή έκαναν τελικά πίσω μετά από τις αντιδράσεις της Εκκλησίας; 
Έψαξα λίγο να βρω κάτι σχετικό στο δίκτυο αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι θα ισχύσει φέτος. Το έχει κάνει κανείς από σας; 
Τα δικά μου παιδιά που τα «ψάρεψα» να δω πώς το βλέπουν και αν το ξέρουν, δεν το βρήκαν καλή ιδέα, φοβούνται την περιθωριοποίηση (ούτε λόγος για ενημέρωση από το σχολείο για αυτή την δυνατότητα, εννοείται).


----------



## Lina (Sep 14, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Τα δικά μου παιδιά που τα «ψάρεψα» να δω πώς το βλέπουν και αν το ξέρουν, δεν το βρήκαν καλή ιδέα, φοβούνται την περιθωριοποίηση (ούτε λόγος για ενημέρωση από το σχολείο για αυτή την δυνατότητα, εννοείται).



Σοφά τα παιδιά.

Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει τελικά, αλλά όταν ανακοινώθηκε το μέτρο ο Υπουργός το είχε συνδέσει με τους "αλλόθρησκους ή αλλόδοξους" (μπρρρ) που ήδη έπαιρναν απαλλαγή.

Σιγά τ' αβγά δηλαδή κι όμως το θρησκευτικό κατεστημένο ξεσήκωσε τόσο ντόρο. Φανταστείτε τι θα γινόταν αν υπήρχε εισήγηση για κατάργηση των θρησκευτικών. Θα έπεφτε κεραυνός να μας κάψει.

Και να' ταν μόνο οι παπάδες; Διευθυντής δημοτικού σχολείου ήθελε να γράψει ως "αβάπτιστο" παιδί που είχε κάνει πολιτική βάφτιση.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 15, 2008)

Τελικά, ρώτησα μια φίλη που η αδερφή της είναι θεολόγος σε γυμνάσιο και έμαθα οτι δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Η εγκύκλιος --σιωπηρά ή όχι, δεν ξέρω-- δεν θα ισχύσει...
Διάφοροι σύνδεσμοι για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται: 
-Άρθρο του Ελεύθερου Τύπου που αρχικά το βρήκα στο site της Διδασκαλικής Ομοσπονδίας, στο οποίο γίνεται αναφορά στο τι ισχύει στην Ευρώπη για το θέμα με στοιχεία από το ευρωπαϊκό δίκτυο Ευρυδίκη.
-Χρήσιμα λινκς για τις εγκυκλίους και τις παλινωδίες του Υπουργείου που βρήκα στην Καλύβα ψηλά στο βουνό,
-Υπόδειγμα δήλωσης απαλλαγής από το site των Ελλήνων Άθεων,
-Άρθρο του Χρ. Γιανναρά στην Καθημερινή με τίτλο _Να καταργηθεί το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών_

Η γνώμη μου είναι οτι το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών έπρεπε να είναι κατ΄επιλογήν ή να μην υπάρχει καθόλου. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, μπορεί να στέλνει το παιδί του στο κατηχητικό που είναι και αρμοδιότεροι για θρησκευτικά θέματα. Αλλά αυτό βέβαια, θα γινόταν σε μια πολιτισμένη κοινωνία, όπου η έναρξη της σχολικής χρονιάς δεν γίνεται με αγιασμό, η Βουλή δεν ορκίζεται παρουσία του Αρχιεπισκόπου και οι αποθαμένοι έχουν κι άλλες εναλλακτικές εκτός από την θρησκευτική κηδεία...


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 15, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Η γνώμη μου είναι οτι το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών έπρεπε να είναι κατ΄επιλογήν ή να μην υπάρχει καθόλου. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, μπορεί να στέλνει το παιδί του στο κατηχητικό που είναι και αρμοδιότεροι για θρησκευτικά θέματα. Αλλά αυτό βέβαια, θα γινόταν σε μια πολιτισμένη κοινωνία, όπου η έναρξη της σχολικής χρονιάς δεν γίνεται με αγιασμό, η Βουλή δεν ορκίζεται παρουσία του Αρχιεπισκόπου και οι αποθαμένοι έχουν κι άλλες εναλλακτικές εκτός από την θρησκευτική κηδεία...



Αμήν και πότε.

Υ.Γ. Αν σκεφτείς πόσες *άχρηστες * ώρες έχουν φύγει έτσι, με άχρηστα μαθήματα. Σε άλλες χώρες όπως Αγγλία ή Γαλλία, πώς γίνεται και τα παιδιά τελειώνοντας το Λύκειο, μιλάνε μια ξένη γλώσσα σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο και παίζουν τουλάχιστον ένα μουσικό όργανο; Και άλλα πολλά...


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Η γνώμη μου είναι οτι το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών έπρεπε να είναι κατ΄επιλογήν ή να μην υπάρχει καθόλου.


Η κοινωνία μας και η ιστορία μας έχει έντονο το θρησκευτικό στοιχείο. Δεν είναι δυνατό το παιδί να μένει αποκομμένο από αυτό το γίγνεσθαι, με τις απορίες του να απαντιούνται από τους γονείς και το κατηχητικό. Υποθέτω ότι πρέπει να υπάρξει αναθεώρηση του τρόπου που διδάσκονται τα θρησκευτικά (λέω «υποθέτω» γιατί δεν ξέρω πώς διδάσκονται τώρα), αλλά όχι με λύσεις τόσο πρόχειρες.

Προσθήκη, τώρα που το βλέπω. Το «τόσο πρόχειρες» αναφέρεται στα μέτρα του υπουργείου. Διαφωνώ ωστόσο και με τις ριζικές προτάσεις της Έλσας.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 15, 2008)

Αυτό που μου έχει μείνει από την ώρα των θρησκευτικών στο σχολείο είναι ένας ατέλειωτος χαβαλές. Η ώρα του παιδιού. Αν ο καθηγητής ήταν κάνα νούμερο, τότε γινόταν χαμός. Αν ήταν κάνας αυστηρός "πατρίς-θρησκεία-οικογένεια" κοιμόμασταν ορθοί ή διαβάζαμε ταρατατά κάτω απ' το θρανίο. Ώρες χαμένες, χαμένες, χαμένες. Θυμάμαι που ψάχναμε τον ορισμό του downtime: αυτό πρέπει να 'ναι.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 15, 2008)

@Nickel: Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση, παρ' όλο που και οι δικές μου προτάσεις σαν του υπουργείου πρόχειρες ήταν...

Δείτε το ωρολόγιο πρόγραμμα για τα ημερήσια γυμνάσια:




Θεωρώ εξωφρενικό να αφιερώνεται ο ίδιος διδακτικός χρόνος για τα Θρησκευτικά (με τον τρόπο που διδάσκονται) και την Βιολογία, την Ιστορία, την Γεωγραφία ή τα Αρχαία κείμενα και ο διπλάσιος από την Μουσική, την Πληροφορική και την Τεχνολογία! 
Σχετικό-άσχετο: Από το site του Παιδαγωγικού Ινστιτούτου μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε τα σχολικά βιβλία του ΟΕΔΒ. _(Όταν Έχω Διάβασμα Βαριέμαι)_


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2008)

Διαβάζω καλά; Πέντε (5) ώρες αρχαία και τέσσερις (4) ώρες νέα ελληνικά;



(Πρέπει να προσθέσω φατσούλες, πρέπει να προσθέσω φατσούλες για τα υπουργεία τους.)


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 15, 2008)

Elsa said:


> ΟΕΔΒ. _(Όταν Έχω Διάβασμα Βαριέμαι)_



Θυμάμαι ότι επειδή το σηματάκι ήταν κάπως έτσι

ΟΕ
ΔΒ

κάτι ευφάνταστοι διαβάζανε "όποιος διαβάζει είναι βλάκας".


----------



## cythere (Sep 15, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η κοινωνία μας και η ιστορία μας έχει έντονο το θρησκευτικό στοιχείο. Δεν είναι δυνατό το παιδί να μένει αποκομμένο από αυτό το γίγνεσθαι, με τις απορίες του να απαντιούνται από τους γονείς και το κατηχητικό.


 
Όπως δεν είναι δυνατό να γίνεται πλύση εγκεφάλου σε μικρά παιδιά με ιστορίες περί Αδάμ και Εύας, "καλούς" Ορθόδοξους και "κακούς" Καθολικούς/Μουσουλμάνους, κτλ. Πόσα από αυτά τα παιδιά θα αποφασίσουν μεγαλώνοντας να τα θέσουν υπό αμφισβήτηση αυτά όταν στο σχολείο δεν διδάσκεται η θεωρία της εξέλιξης (απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, πάνε και χρόνια);
Ποιο παιδάκι θα τολμήσει να διατυπώσει μέσα στην τάξη απορίες στο μάθημα των θρησκευτικών (πχ. πώς γίνεται να μυρίζεις ένα λουλούδι και να "πιάνεις" παιδί);
Και, τελικά, δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο η απάντηση στις απορίες να προέρχεται από τον γονιό και όχι από ένα δογματικό σύστημα δημιουργίας πιστών;


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2008)

cythere said:


> Και, τελικά, δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο η απάντηση στις απορίες να προέρχεται από τον γονιό και όχι από ένα δογματικό σύστημα δημιουργίας πιστών;


Σ' αυτό δεν έχω απάντηση. Πρέπει να είναι ή το ένα ή το άλλο λες; Δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία;

Προσωπικά θα ήθελα... Άσε καλύτερα, άλλη φορά. Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να τελειώσω τη μεταφρασούλα μου.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 16, 2008)

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το μάθημα των Θρησκευτικών θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μόνο στη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση, όπου ο μαθητής μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει την παραβολή από το γεγονός και τη γνώμη από την αλήθεια. Επίσης θα έπρεπε ο μαθητής (και όχι οι γονείς) να μπορεί να επιλέξει μεταξύ αυτού και ενός μαθήματος συζήτησης θεμάτων κοινωνικής ευθύνης και ηθικής. Θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να παρακολουθεί υποχρεωτικά ένα από τα δύο μαθήματα, χωρίς όμως να βαθμολογείται. Επίσης θα έπρεπε να μην υπάρχει η υποχρεωτική ομαδική προσευχή, αφού η προσευχή είναι κάτι προσωπικό και εσωτερικό και ο εκκλησιασμός των μαθητών θα έπρεπε να γίνεται προαιρετικά τις Κυριακές και όχι σε αντικατάσταση ωρών διδασκαλίας. Obviously, that's not going to happen any time soon.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 16, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Αν σκεφτείς πόσες *άχρηστες *ώρες έχουν φύγει έτσι, με άχρηστα μαθήματα. Σε άλλες χώρες όπως Αγγλία ή Γαλλία, πώς γίνεται και τα παιδιά τελειώνοντας το Λύκειο, μιλάνε μια ξένη γλώσσα σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο και παίζουν τουλάχιστον ένα μουσικό όργανο; Και άλλα πολλά...


Και Driver's Ed... _*sighs*_



Elsa said:


> Θεωρώ εξωφρενικό να αφιερώνεται [...] χρόνος για τα Θρησκευτικά [...] διπλάσιος από [...] την Τεχνολογία!


Άπιστη! Θα μας βοηθήσει ο Θεός (μαζί με τους Ελ και το Ξανθό Γένος) να υπερνικήσουμε την τεχνολογία του Αντίχριστου! 

ΥΓ Ακόμη και η σημειολογία του προγράμματος, με τα Θρησκευτικά (σαν την πρωινή προσευχή και τον αγιασμό) να είναι πρώτα-πρώτα στη λίστα, _κάτι_ δείχνει για τη θεοκρατική διάσταση της εκπαίδευσης.


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 16, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Αμήν και πότε.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αν σκεφτείς πόσες *άχρηστες * ώρες έχουν φύγει έτσι, με άχρηστα μαθήματα. Σε άλλες χώρες όπως Αγγλία ή Γαλλία, πώς γίνεται και τα παιδιά τελειώνοντας το Λύκειο, μιλάνε μια ξένη γλώσσα σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο και παίζουν τουλάχιστον ένα μουσικό όργανο; Και άλλα πολλά...



Ότι είναι άχρηστες οι ώρες είναι, μόνο μία διαφωνία (εμπειρική ίσως): Κάθε άλλο παρά καλό επίπεδο έχουν στην ξένη γλώσα που μαθαίνουν στο σχολείο. Έχω δει πρωτοετείς (18-19 χρονών, δηλαδή) Άγγλους που πάνε να σπουδάσουν την αντίστοιχη γαλλική φιλολογία και δεν μπορούν ούτε μπαγκέτα να ζητήσουν στα γαλλικά (τα οποία επέλεξαν ως A level στο σχολείο, άρα θεωρητικά το επίπεδο δεν είναι χαμηλό). Όσο για τα ισπανικά (δεύτερη γλώσσα που, αν δεν απατώμαι, μπορούν να επιλέξουν μαζί με γερμανικά), ξέρουν τα αναγκαία για να καμακώνουν Ισπανίδες/ούς όταν κατεβαίνουν για διακοπές (αυτά τα ξέρω κι εγώ που δεν ξέρω ισπανικά, μαζί με τις βρισιές είναι το πρώτο που μαθαίνεις κλπ κλπ ).
Στα ιδιωτικά σχολεία βέβαια είναι αλλιώς τα πράγματα, όπως άλλωστε κι εδώ. Τι γίνεται στη Γαλλία δεν ξέρω, ίσως είναι διαφορετικά εκεί. Και στη Γερμανία με το ζόρι μπορούν να συνεννοηθούν σε βασικά αγγλικά κι ας αρχίζουν στα 11 (αλλά εδώ ίσως να φταίει η ελάχιστη επαφή με τη γλώσσα, αφού μεταγλωττίζουν τα πάντα πλην ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων, π.χ. Beavis and Butthead...).

Το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών, έτσι όπως το θυμάμαι, είχε ενδιαφέρον στο λύκειο (πρώτη ή δευτέρα, θα σας γελάσω), που κάναμε όλες τις "μεγάλες" θρησκείες στον κόσμο: μωαμεθανισμό, βουδισμό, ταό, κομφουκιανισμό κλπ. Αλλά κι εδώ παίζει ρόλο ο καθηγητής και το πόσο ανοιχτόμυαλος είναι. Στο δημοτικό (πάλι έτσι όπως τα θυμάμαι) ήταν τραγικά τα πράγματα. Ο καλός Θεούλης, ο Αδάμ και η Εύα, ο Μωυσής που χώρισε τη θάλασσα στα δύο, πίστευε και μη ερεύνα αλλιώς θα πέσει κεραυνός να σε κάψει κλπ... τρελή πλύση εγκεφάλου σε παιδάκια 6 έως 12 που δεν έχουν αναπτύξει κριτική σκέψη και καταπίνουν σχεδόν αμάσητο ό,τι τους δίνεις. Τι να σου κάνει μετά η ιστορική ανάλυση και η αντιπαραβολή θρησκειών στα 16 όταν έχεις μεγαλώσει με το "φιλάμε το χέρι του παπά" και με υποχρεωτικό εκκλησιασμό ΚΑΙ μετάληψη μία φορά το μήνα...

Ελπίζω τώρα να μην είναι έτσι τα πράγματα στο δημοτικό, όσοι έχετε παιδιά σε αυτή την ηλικία, δώστε τα φώτα σας...




> Θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να παρακολουθεί υποχρεωτικά ένα από τα δύο μαθήματα, χωρίς όμως να βαθμολογείται.



Συμφωνώ.



> Επίσης θα έπρεπε να μην υπάρχει η υποχρεωτική ομαδική προσευχή, αφού η προσευχή είναι κάτι προσωπικό και εσωτερικό



Το αυτό.



> και ο εκκλησιασμός των μαθητών θα έπρεπε να γίνεται προαιρετικά τις Κυριακές και όχι σε αντικατάσταση ωρών διδασκαλίας.



Τι λες, καλέ!  Μάλλον είχες στραβό λύκο που έβαζε απουσίες σε όσους δεν πήγαιναν! Ή, δεν είχες χαρτί από τους "γονείς" πως έχεις αλλεργία στο λιβάνι...
(Πλάκα-πλάκα, θυμήθηκα ότι το φασιστόμουτρο που είχαμε για γυμνασιάρχη μας υποχρέωνε δύο φορές το χρόνο να εξομολογούμαστε τις αμαρτίες μας κι από πάνω...)




> Αυτό που μου έχει μείνει από την ώρα των θρησκευτικών στο σχολείο είναι ένας ατέλειωτος χαβαλές. Η ώρα του παιδιού. Αν ο καθηγητής ήταν κάνα νούμερο, τότε γινόταν χαμός. Αν ήταν κάνας αυστηρός "πατρίς-θρησκεία-οικογένεια" κοιμόμασταν ορθοί ή διαβάζαμε ταρατατά κάτω απ' το θρανίο. Ώρες χαμένες, χαμένες, χαμένες. Θυμάμαι που ψάχναμε τον ορισμό του downtime: αυτό πρέπει να 'ναι.



Ταρατατά; Κάτι έμαθα και σήμερα...
(Έκφυλοι. Εμείς διαβάζαμε Αστερίξ.)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2008)

cythere said:


> Ποιο παιδάκι θα τολμήσει να διατυπώσει μέσα στην τάξη απορίες στο μάθημα των θρησκευτικών (πχ. πώς γίνεται να μυρίζεις ένα λουλούδι και να "πιάνεις" παιδί);


Εμείς πάντως τις διατυπώναμε, μαζί με πολλές άλλες, όπως π.χ. γιατί οι γυναίκες θεωρούνται ακάθαρτες και δεν επιτρέπεται ούτε μωρά ασαράντιστα να μπαίνουν στο ιερό και πώς μπορεί να είναι ακαθαρσία μια φυσική λειτουργία «από την οποία γεννηθήκατε κι εσείς, κύριε», γιατί ο Θεός δεν τιμωρεί τους κακούς, «κύριε, τι γνώμη έχετε για το σεξ και γιατί το δημιούργησε ο Θεός αφού είναι τόσο κακό» και επειδή συνήθως οι καθηγητές των θρησκευτικών είχαν πετριά, ακούγαμε ένα σωρό ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΣ! Τις περισσότερες μάλιστα, δια στόματος παπά που μας έκανε μάθημα, ο οποίος αφού μας έκανε ωραία ωραία το κήρυγμά του περί ηθικής, διάλεγε τις πιο ωραίες και μικρές καθηγήτριες για να τις συνοδεύσει σπίτι τους με το αυτοκίνητό του μετά το πέρας των μαθημάτων...


----------



## curry (Sep 16, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών, έτσι όπως το θυμάμαι, είχε ενδιαφέρον στο λύκειο (πρώτη ή δευτέρα, θα σας γελάσω), που κάναμε όλες τις "μεγάλες" θρησκείες στον κόσμο: μωαμεθανισμό, βουδισμό, ταό, κομφουκιανισμό κλπ. Αλλά κι εδώ παίζει ρόλο ο καθηγητής και το πόσο ανοιχτόμυαλος είναι.



Στη δευτέρα λυκείου που πραγματικά ήταν η μόνη χρονιά όπου τα θρησκευτικά παρουσίαζαν ένα ενδιαφέρον, είχαμε ευτυχώς έναν καλό καθηγητή που ο καημένος το πάλευε (δηλαδή μας μιλούσε για τις άλλες θρησκείες χωρίς να τις παρουσιάζει ως "μιάσματα"). Το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι δεν το πάλευε το τμήμα: άμα από το δημοτικό τα θρησκευτικά είναι η ώρα του παιδιού, πώς να αλλάξει σε μια μέρα;

Συμφωνώ με όσους είπαν ήδη ότι τα θρησκευτικά πρέπει να καταργηθούν. Οι γονείς, αν θέλουν, θα βρουν τον τρόπο να κοινωνήσουν στο σπλάχνο τους τις αξίες της ορθοδοξίας (ή του ισλάμ, ξερωγώ). 
Στο κάτω κάτω, σ' αυτή τη χώρα, οι εκκλησίες είναι πιο πολλές από τα σχολεία.
Επίσης, θεωρώ εντελώς κουφό να μπαίνει παπάς στη σχολική τάξη: δηλαδή, σχολείο είναι ή μεντρεσές, για να καταλάβω...

Πάντως, μην ανησυχείτε: ο Giorgos υποσχέθηκε για μια ακόμα φορά τον διαχωρισμό κράτους-εκκλησίας, οπότε με την επάνοδο του ΠΑΣΟΚ στην εξουσία, όλα αυτά θα αποτελούν ανάμνηση (μπουχα-χα-χα).


----------



## Elsa (Sep 16, 2008)

Εμένα μου έχει μείνει αξέχαστο το χαστούκι από την --κοντύτερή μου, μάλιστα-- γεροντοκόρη «θρησκευτικού» στην Α' γυμνασίου, για να μάθω «νεράκι» τους ελάσσονες προφήτες. 
Οι οποίοι, επίσης μου έμειναν αξέχαστοι, σαν ποίημα: 
_Ωσηέ, Αμώς, Μιχαίας, 
Ιωήλ, Οβδιού, Ιωνάς,
Ναούμ, Αββακούμ, Σοφονίας,
Αγγαίος, Ζαχαρίας, Μαλαχίας._
...μ*λ*κίες...


----------



## curry (Sep 16, 2008)

Αχ, εγώ ζήλευα μέχρι αηδίας τον φίλο μου τον Τώνη, που είχε απαλλαγή γιατί ήταν καθολικός. Την έβγαζε στο προαύλιο και έπαιζε μπάλα με όποιο τμήμα είχε γυμναστική εκείνη την ώρα -καλά, δεν ζήλευα τη μπάλα, το προαύλιο ζήλευα...


----------



## anef (Sep 16, 2008)

Α, Έλσα, ένα χαστουκάκι δεν είναι τίποτα. Η αδελφή μου, όταν ήταν στο δημοτικό, κυριολεκτικά μαρτύρησε. Είχε δασκάλα του κατηχητικού η οποία τους έβαζε να διαβάζουν από τη 'ΖΩΗ', τους έλεγε να ξεντύνονται το βράδυ κάτω από τα σεντόνια για να μην τους βλέπει ο άγγελος (ο φύλακας-άγγελος ντε), τους έβαζε να γράφουν εκθέσεις για το πώς πέρασαν την Κυριακή στην εκκλησία (η καημένη η αδελφή μου που δεν πήγαινε δεν είχε τι να γράψει και για χρόνια μετά την έκθεση τη μισούσε) και άλλα τέτοια θεάρεστα. Στην αδελφή μου έκανε πόλεμο κανονικό, έλεγε στις φίλες της να μην κάνουν παρέα μαζί της... Αρχές '80 αυτά. Οι γονείς μου διαμαρτυρήθηκαν, αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτα. Τελικά την πήραν από αυτό το τμήμα (στο άλλο ο δάσκαλος ήταν νορμάλ, μόνο έδερνε...)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 16, 2008)

anef said:


> [...](στο άλλο ο δάσκαλος ήταν νορμάλ, μόνο έδερνε...)



Ο ορισμός του _νορμάλ_ και για τα δικά μου μαθητικά χρόνια...


----------



## Surprisa (Sep 16, 2008)

Συγγνώμη για το ελαφρώς οφ τόπικ, αλλά όλες αυτές οι περιγραφές μου έφεραν στο μυαλό το ακόλουθο (συλλεκτικό) βίντεο. Γυμνασιακό γκόσπελ από τα 80s.


----------



## crystal (Sep 16, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι έχω πάθει πλάκα, γιατί πέρα από την υποχρεωτική και φύγε-κακό-απ-τα-μάτια-μου διδασκαλία της ύλης, δεν βρέθηκα ποτέ αντιμέτωπη με τέτοιες καταστάσεις και νόμιζα πως έχουν εκλείψει από τα 60s, μαζί με τις ποδιές και το πηλίκιο με την κουκουβάγια. Εκκλησία την Κυριακή; Μετάληψη μια φορά το μήνα; Duuuh?
Κοίτα να δεις που δεκαπέντε χρόνια μετά συνειδητοποιώ πόσο πρωτοποριακούς δασκάλους είχα, που έκαναν το μεγάλο βήμα να μας διδάξουν... τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης!


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 16, 2008)

curry said:


> Πάντως, μην ανησυχείτε: ο Giorgos υποσχέθηκε για μια ακόμα φορά τον διαχωρισμό κράτους-εκκλησίας, οπότε με την επάνοδο του ΠΑΣΟΚ στην εξουσία, όλα αυτά θα αποτελούν ανάμνηση (μπουχα-χα-χα).



Λες να τους φορολογήσει κιόλας (μπουα-χα-χα στη νιοστή);
Άμα το κάνει, θα του ανάψω μια λαμπάδα να, με το συμπάθειο...


----------



## Elsa (Sep 16, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Λες να τους φορολογήσει κιόλας (μπουα-χα-χα στη νιοστή);
> Άμα το κάνει, θα του ανάψω μια λαμπάδα να, με το συμπάθειο...



Και όχι μόνο! Θα πάρει την εκκλησιαστική περιουσία και θα την μοιράσει στους ακτήμονες και μετά θα ζήσουν αυτοί καλά κι εμείς καλύτερα...


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 17, 2008)

Μώρε ας πάρει απλώς την εκκλησιαστική περιουσία για να κλείσει το έλλειμμα, και μετά θα την περνάμε κοτσάνι...

(Το ψωμί που έφαγα πρωί πρωί είχε μια παράξενη πρασινομπλέ μούχλα επάνω, κι από 'κείνη την ώρα όλο κάτι τέτοια σκέφτομαι)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 17, 2008)

Μια (ακόμα) διαφορά μεταξύ Ελλάδας και Κύπρου:


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 17, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> Λες να τους φορολογήσει κιόλας



Επίσης, ο κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ανακοίνωσε ότι το κόμμα του θα αναλάβει άλλη μια πρωτοβουλία, η οποία «θα αφορά ενέργειες που πρέπει να προωθηθούν, προκειμένου να επανεξεταστούν τα λεγόμενα χρυσόβουλα, *συγγύλια* και άλλοι συναφείς τίτλοι με τους οποίους δίδονται ιδιοκτησιακά δικαιώματα στην εκκλησία και τις μονές, όχι μόνο του Αγίου Όρους, αλλά γενικότερα» και σημείωσε ότι «είναι απαράδεκτο το γεγονός, με τίτλους αναγόμενους στην περίοδο της Οθωμανικής κατοχής της χώρας, να προκύπτουν ιδιοκτησιακά δικαιώματα των μονών, την ώρα που υπάρχουν ακτήμονες στη χώρα μας.
http://http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_17/09/2008_248664

Ανορθογραφία με άποψη. Δηλαδή να καταργηθούν τα σιγίλια για να φυτευτούν γογγύλια;


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2008)

Το οποίο, αν κρίνω από τα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα, είναι η ορθογραφία στην ανακοίνωση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (τους είχα πει: μην τον αφήνετε να τα γράφει ιδιοχείρως...). Την οποία οι κακοί συντάκτες του Τύπου δεν διόρθωσαν. Για να γογγύζουμε εμείς.


----------



## danae (Sep 18, 2008)

Τελικά νομίζω ότι όλα είναι θέμα εμπειριών. Η τρίτη δημοτικού ήταν η αγαπημένη μου τάξη, γιατί κάναμε μυθολογία και Παλαιά Διαθήκη. Εγώ τα έβλεπα σαν παραμύθια και με μεγάλη όρεξη και περιέργεια διάβαζα και τα παρακάτω κεφάλαια. (Το ίδιο έκανα στο λύκειο με τη φιλοσοφία).

Στο γυμνάσιο είχαμε έναν --διάσημο σήμερα-- θεολόγο (έγινε γνωστός από άσχετη υπόθεση) ο οποίος δεν χρησιμοποιούσε το βιβλίο αλλά μας δίδασκε ό,τι ήθελε. Π.χ. "σήμερα θα μάθουμε τι είπε ο Πλάτωνας" ή "σήμερα θα μάθουμε τι είπε ο Μαρξ". Επίσης, με χαρά απαντούσε σε ερωτήματα που του θέταμε --το αγαπημένο μου: "τι είναι Θεός". 

Στο λύκειο απογοητεύτηκα πολύ από το μάθημα για τις άλλες θρησκείες, γιατί σε όλα τα κεφάλαια το συμπέρασμα ήταν καταδικαστικό, π.χ. "ο βουδισμός είναι εγωιστική θρησκεία". 

Στην τρίτη λυκείου, με μεγάλη χαρά, πήρα απαλλαγή από τα θρησκευτικά, αν και ο κανονισμός του υπουργείου --στο οποίο και απευθύνθηκα-- δεν με ενέτασσε στην κατηγορία των απαλλασσόμενων: "άνευ θρησκεύματος", δηλαδή αβάπτιστη. Ο κανονισμός --δεν ξέρω αν είναι ο ίδιος που ισχύει και σήμερα-- αναφέρεται σε αλλόθρησκους, και μάλιστα σε εκείνους που ανήκουν σε άλλο επίσημο δόγμα. Το "άνευ θρησκεύματος" δεν είναι δόγμα... Αφήστε που συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν ήμουν χριστιανή στα 17 μου. Γιατί τα πράγματα έχουν εξελιχθεί σήμερα. Όταν πήγε η μητέρα μου να με γράψει στην α' δημοτικού, χρειαζόταν πιστοποιητικό βάπτισης --το οποίο φυσικά δεν υπήρχε. Διαφορετικά δεν γινόταν να φοιτήσω στο δημοτικό! Έτσι δηλώθηκα χριστιανή ορθόδοξη. 

Εμένα θα μου άρεσε να υπάρχει μάθημα θρησκειολογίας, όσο το δυνατόν πιο αντικειμενικό και πλήρες. Οι θρησκείες είχαν και έχουν καθοριστικό ρόλο στην ιστορία και στο παρόν. Είναι κομμάτι της φιλοσοφίας, και όχι μόνο. Δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου με το σχολικό εκκλησιασμό και τη σχολική προσευχή. Είχα βαρεθεί να ακούω "Πάτερ ημών, ο εν ΤΟΙΣ ουρανοίς". Μέχρι που, στο λύκειο, η προσευχή γινόταν στη δημοτική.
 Αν και, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, είχε κι ένα καλό η πρωινή προσευχή: μπορούσες να καθυστερήσεις την πρώτη ώρα και να γλιτώσεις την απουσία. ;)

Όσο για τα μη βαθμολογούμενα μαθήματα, διαφωνώ απολύτως (κι όχι καθέτως, Έλενα ;)). Το λέω επειδή έχω εμπειρία από τη μέση εκπαίδευση κι από ένα σύστημα στο οποίο η βαθμολογία είναι τόσο χαλαρή που δεν έχει καμιά δύναμη. Δυστυχώς, χωρίς βαθμούς δεν μπορείς να κάνεις μάθημα. Ωραίες οι θεωρίες αλλά τα παιδιά δεν λειτουργούν μόνο με το φιλότιμο. Ορισμένες φορές ούτε με τους βαθμούς... Αν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μη διαλυθεί το σχολείο, τότε θα ήμουν υπέρ της κατάργησης της βαθμολογίας από όλα τα μαθήματα. Φαντάζεστε, όμως, τι θα γινόταν τότε;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 18, 2008)

Еφόσον, βάσει της εγκυκλίου, στην υπεύθυνη δήλωση απαλλαγής του ενδιαφερομένου από το μάθημα των Θρησκευτικών, που παραμένει υποχρεωτικό, δεν θα δηλώνεται πλέον ο λόγος της συγκεκριμένης επιλογής, υποτίθεται γιατί εμπίπτει στα προσωπικά δεδομένα, γιατί άραγε απαιτείται δήλωση λόγων υγείας, με ιατρικό πιστοποιητικό μάλιστα, για την απαλλαγή από τη Φυσική Αγωγή (Γυμναστική);


----------



## stathis (Nov 20, 2008)

Και δύο σχετικές ειδήσεις:


*Απαλλαγή από τα Θρησκευτικά χωρίς δήλωση θρησκεύματος ζητά ο Συνήγορος του Πολίτη

*Επιστολή προς τον υπουργό Παιδείας, Ευριπίδη Στυλιανίδη, απέστειλε ο Συνήγορος του Πολίτη, Γιώργος Καμίνης, για το θέμα της απαλλαγής των μαθητών από το μάθημα των Θρησκευτικών, ύστερα από πλήθος αναφορών που δέχθηκε από γονείς.

Ο Συνήγορος του Πολίτη τονίζει ότι, «*σύμφωνα με το ισχύον νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, δικαίωμα απαλλαγής από το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών για λόγους συνείδησης έχουν όλοι οι μαθητές, εφόσον αυτοί οι ίδιοι ή οι γονείς τους, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση, επικαλούνται εν προκειμένω λόγους συνείδησης. Η εγκυρότητα της δήλωσης αυτής δεν είναι συνταγματικώς θεμιτό να εξαρτάται από οποιασδήποτε μορφής -θετική ή αρνητική- δήλωση θρησκεύματος*».

Συγκεκριμένα, όπως επισήμανε ο κ. Καμίνης, το πρόβλημα έγκειται στο ότι «πολλά σχολεία σε όλη τη χώρα, για την απαλλαγή των μαθητών από το μάθημα των Θρησκευτικών, αξιώνουν από τους γονείς τη ρητή θετική ή αρνητική δήλωση σχετικά με το θρήσκευμά τους».

Ο Συνήγορος σημείωσε μάλιστα ότι «σε κάθε περίπτωση, για τη διασφάλιση της άσκησης και προστασίας των δικαιωμάτων και το σεβασμό της θρησκευτικής ελευθερίας των μαθητών και γονέων/κηδεμόνων τους, καθώς και για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία των σχολείων, ο Συνήγορος του Πολίτη τονίζει ότι, σύμφωνα με το ισχύον νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, δικαίωμα απαλλαγής από το μάθημα των Θρησκευτικών για λόγους συνείδησης έχουν όλοι οι μαθητές, εφόσον αυτοί οι ίδιοι ή οι γονείς τους, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση, επικαλούνται εν προκειμένω λόγους συνείδησης. Η εγκυρότητα της δήλωσης αυτής δεν είναι συνταγματικώς θεμιτό να εξαρτάται από οποιασδήποτε μορφής θετική ή αρνητική δήλωση θρησκεύματος».

Δεδομένου του ομολογιακού χαρακτήρα του μαθήματος των Θρησκευτικών, «*δεν είναι συνταγματικώς θεμιτό η απαλλαγή για λόγους συνείδησης να εξαρτάται από οποιασδήποτε μορφής -θετική ή αρνητική- δήλωση θρησκεύματος. Δικαίωμα δε απαλλαγής από το μάθημα αυτό δεν έχουν μόνο οι 'αλλόθρησκοι ή ετερόδοξοι', αλλά όλοι οι μαθητές, ανεξάρτητα από τις θρησκευτικές τους πεποιθήσεις, όταν οι γονείς τους ή οι ίδιοι –όταν είναι ενήλικοι- επικαλούνται λόγους συνείδησης με υπεύθυνή τους δήλωση*».

Επιπλέον, όπως αναφέρει η αρχή σε δελτίο Τύπου για το θέμα αυτό, «*το Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο έκρινε ότι η αξίωση γνωστοποίησης πεποιθήσεων ως προϋπόθεση άσκησης δικαιώματος είναι αθέμιτη*».
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=959117


*Αντιδρά η Εκκλησία στις συστάσεις του Συνηγόρου του Πολίτη για τα Θρησκευτικά

*Yπό την προεδρία του αρχιεπισκόπου Αθηνών Ιερώνυμου συνήλθε σήμερα η Διαρκής Ιερά Σύνοδος της Εκκλησίας και μεταξύ άλλων συζήτησε το θέμα του εγγράφου του Συνήγορου του Πολίτη, προς το υπουργείο Παιδείας, σχετικά με τη διδασκαλία του μαθήματος των θρησκευτικών στα σχολεία.

Σύμφωνα με αυτό, υποστηρίζεται ότι η Ελλάδα υποχρεούται να συμμορφωθεί με σχετική απόφαση του Ευρωπαϊκού Δικαστηρίου Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων, για την απαλλαγή των μαθητών από την διδασκαλία του μαθήματος των θρησκευτικών.

Όπως αναφέρεται σε σχετική ανακοίνωση της Ιεράς Συνόδου και τόνισε στους δημοσιογράφους ο εκπρόσωπος Τύπου π. Τιμόθεος Ανθης, η Σύνοδος υπενθυμίζει ότι η εν λόγω απόφαση με ριζική αναφορά μόνο στο μάθημα των θρησκευτικών δεν υπάρχει, σύμφωνα με εκτιμήσεις νομικών. Παρόμοιο γεγονός συνέβη στη Νορβηγία, όταν προσέφυγαν αλλόθρησκοι στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο, καταγγέλλοντας την χώρα, μόνον διότι δεν τους επέτρεπε ολική απαλλαγή από το μάθημα των Θρησκευτικών αλλά τους επέτρεπε μόνον μερική. Το Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο καταδίκασε τη Νορβηγία γι’ αυτό τον λόγο, και μόνον. Προς την υποχρέωση αυτή η Ελλάδα έχει ήδη συμμορφωθεί από πολλών ετών και δεν ανακύπτει νέα υποχρέωση συμμορφώσεώς της.

Η Σύνοδος υπενθυμίζει επίσης ότι η διδασκαλία του μαθήματος των Θρησκευτικών είναι συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένη στη χώρα μας.

Λίγο αργότερα ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος συναντήθηκε με τον υφυπουργό Παιδείας Ανδρέα Λυκουρέντζο και συζήτησαν το θέμα της αναβάθμισης της εκκλησιαστικής εκπαίδευσης. Όπως τόνισε ο υφυπουργός συζητήθηκαν γενικότερα σχετικά ζητήματα ενώ στο άμεσο μέλλον πρόκειται να συγκεκριμενοποιηθούν και οι δράσεις. Τόνισε ιδιαίτερα ότι συμφωνήθηκε η αναβάθμιση της εκκλησιαστικής εκπαίδευσης και η αντιμετώπιση των προβλημάτων θα γίνει με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο στο μέλλον.

Ο Αρχιεπίσκοπος και ο υφυπουργός όμως ρωτήθηκαν για το θέμα των θρησκευτικών. Ο μεν Α. Λυκουρέντζος επανέλαβε τη θέση του υπουργείου περί υποχρεωτικότητας του μαθήματος τονίζοντας ότι οι όποιες επιφυλάξεις αφορούν σε θέματα συνείδησης και δεν αναιρούν την υποχρεωτικότητα. Ο κ. Ιερώνυμος τόνισε ότι όλες αυτές οι προφάσεις και οι δικαιολογίες που προβάλλονται είναι εκ του πονηρού και ότι είναι εκ του πονηρού, είναι αποβλητέο ενώ ζήτησε από τον συνήγορο του Πολίτη να αποδείξει τους ισχυρισμούς του.
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=959659


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2009)

Με την ευκαιρία που αντέγραψα ένα κομμάτι από το _God Delusion_ του Ντόκινς, θα ήθελα να πω ότι με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο η άποψή του: «[...]an atheistic world-view provides no justification for cutting the Bible, and other sacred books, out of our education [...] We can give up belief in God while not losing touch with a treasured heritage».


----------



## sopherina (Apr 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία που αντέγραψα ένα κομμάτι από το _God Delusion_ του Ντόκινς, θα ήθελα να πω ότι με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο η άποψή του: «[...]an atheistic world-view provides no justification for cutting the Bible, and other sacred books, out of our education [...] We can give up belief in God while not losing touch with a treasured heritage».



Εντάξει μ' αυτά που λες, είναι άλλο όμως να τα διδάσκεται κανείς για να έχει αναφορές και άλλο να γαλουχείται πιστεύοντας στην αδιαμφισβήτητη αλήθεια τους! Όλα είναι θέμα τρόπου!


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2009)

sopherina said:


> Εντάξει μ' αυτά που λες, είναι άλλο όμως να τα διδάσκεται κανείς για να έχει αναφορές και άλλο να γαλουχείται πιστεύοντας στην αδιαμφισβήτητη αλήθεια τους! Όλα είναι θέμα τρόπου!


Προφανώς! Αναρωτιέμαι στο άλλο νήμα για τον τρόπο. Και ορίστε ένα υπέροχο κείμενο: η ομιλία του Νίκολας Χάμφρεϊ το 1988 στο πλαίσιο των ομιλιών που δίνονται στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Οξφόρδης για τους σκοπούς της Διεθνούς Αμνηστίας (Oxford Amnesty Lectures). Είναι μεγαλούτσικο, αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο. Ωστόσο, στο τέλος αφήνει αναπάντητο το ίδιο ερώτημα: πώς πετυχαίνει κανείς μια τέτοια αλλαγή;

*What shall we tell the children?* (PDF, 141KB, 22 σελίδες)


----------



## sopherina (Apr 13, 2009)

lol Απλώς μεγάλο το λες αυτό; Εγώ προσωπικά θα το διαβάσω άλλη φορά, τώρα πιέζομαι...
Πάντως αναρωτιέμαι αν η ελληνική κοινωνία μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών με ένα μάθημα "ηθικής" ή "δεοντολογίας", όπως μου είχε πει μια κοπέλα από την Ιαπωνία ότι γίνεται στην πατρίδα της. 
Επίσης αναρωτιέμαι αν δεν λέγαμε τίποτα στα παιδιά... θα είχαμε μια κοινωνία άθεων μετά από λίγα χρόνια, θα είχαμε μια νέα, κοινά αποδεκτή θρησκεία ή τόσες θρησκείες όσες και ανθρώπους; Είχε δίκιο ο Βολταίρος όταν έλεγε οτι "κι αν δεν υπήρχε θεός θα έπρεπε να εφεύρουμε έναν";
Έχω ξεφύγει ή μου φαίνεται;


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2009)

sopherina said:


> Έχω ξεφύγει ή μου φαίνεται;


Όχι, αλλά αν συνεχίσεις να κάνεις τέτοια ερωτήματα, θα σε στείλω να διαβάσεις ολόκληρο το _God Delusion_, την _Περί Θεού αυταπάτη_, που είναι 400 σελίδες και βάλε. (Εκεί μέσα αλίευσα την αναφορά στην ομιλία του Χάμφρεϊ, άλλωστε.)


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2009)

Το κείμενο του Χάμφρεϊ έχει μια δόση αυταρχισμού- δηλαδή μου φαίνεται ότι πέρα από τα διλήμματα, ενθαρρύνει την άποψη ότι εμείς ξέρουμε καλύτερα από τους άλλους. Αποφεύγει να αναφέρει αυτό που για τους αγγλοσάξωνες θεωρείται ρατσιστικό/ ξεπερασμένο: ότι επιλέγοντας να ζεις σε μια κοινωνία έχεις επιλέξει να ακολουθείς τους κανόνες της κοινωνίας αυτής για σένα και για τα ανήλικα παιδιά σου. Αυταρχικό είναι κι αυτό, αλλά αληθινό. Εμείς που ζούμε στην Εσπερία άμα δε γουστάρουμε να έχουμε σήμερα διακοπές αντί για την άλλη Δευτέρα έχουμε επιλογές, οι οποίες προϋποθέτουν κάποιες προσαρμογές στον τρόπο ζωής μας.

Παράδειγμα: Εμείς στην οικογένεια δεν τρώμε αρνί. Που σημαίνει ότι δεν τρώω αρνί. Έχω δοκιμάσει, δεν μου φάνηκε φρικτό, αλλά δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να το αγοράσω ή να το παραγγείλω ή να το μαγειρέψω. Αυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα ανατροφής ή φταίει το αρνί; Δεν ξέρω, και δεν πρόκειται να με απασχολήσει ιδιαίτερα. Φυσικά δε με ενοχλεί τι τρώνε οι άλλοι. Ούτε πρόκειται να ξεκινήσω κανένα απελευθερωτικό κίνημα των αμνοεριφίων. Και αυτό είναι που τελικά πρέπει να διδάσκουμε στα παιδιά μας- ότι η διαφωνία δεν κάνει κακό, αρκεί να εκφράζεται με λογικό τρόπο. Προφανώς αυτό δεν το συνάντησαν όλοι αυτοί που λένε ότι είναι αυταρχική η διδασκαλία των θρησκευτικών. 

Από την άλλη, όπως έλεγα σε κάτι φίλους που σκέφτονται να στείλουν το παιδί τους σε καθολικό σχολείο επειδή έχει καλή φήμη, μπορεί να εξαιρεθεί ο μικρός από τα θρησκευτικά στο σχολείο, αλλά από τη νοοτροπία του σχολείου δεν θα εξαιρεθεί (εδώ υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη νοοτροπία που ταυτίζεται με αυτό το δόγμα). Άμα τον στείλουν σε προτεσταντικό σχολείο αλλάζει τίποτα; Στην πράξη όχι, αφού και τα ανεξίθρησκα σχολεία ταυτίζονται με τα προτεσταντικά. 

Στα πρακτικά τώρα: άμα απλοποιηθεί η εξαίρεση από τα θρησκευτικά, τι εμποδίζει τους γονείς να ζητάνε εξαίρεση μόνο και μόνο επειδή το παιδί τους έχει χαμηλό βαθμό, π.χ.; Είναι τυχαίο που για τους ξένους σημαιοφόρους φωνάζουν πιο πολύ οι γονείς του δεύτερου μαθητή, που θα ήταν σημαιοφόρος αν δεν υπήρχε ο ξένος;


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2009)

Σχετικά με την προαναφερθείσα Ιαπωνία, στην Ιαπωνία η συμμετοχή σε θρησκευτικές εκδηλώσεις (σιντοϊστικές) είναι πολύ μεγάλη. Η πίστη στο θεό όχι και τόσο μεγάλη. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η συμμετοχή είναι κοινωνικά/ πολιτιστικά επιθυμητή. 

Συχνά ξεχνάμε να κάνουμε το διαχωρισμό. Ή τον κάνουμε λανθασμένα. Σε ένα γάμο, καλεσμένος καθόταν έξω από την εκκλησία γιατί λέει είναι άθεος και δε μπαίνει σε εκκλησία (του είχε πει κανένας ότι ήταν και μαλάκας μήπως; ). Δηλαδή αυτός δέχτηκε την πρόσκληση αλλά και δεν τη δέχτηκε, είδε το γάμο σαν ευκαιρία να προπαγανδίσει τις απόψεις του (σε ποιούς; ), έκανε κάτι άλλο και τι ακριβώς;


----------



## stathis (Apr 13, 2009)

SBE said:


> Σε ένα γάμο, καλεσμένος καθόταν έξω από την εκκλησία γιατί λέει είναι άθεος και δε μπαίνει σε εκκλησία (του είχε πει κανένας ότι ήταν και μαλάκας μήπως; ). Δηλαδή αυτός δέχτηκε την πρόσκληση αλλά και δεν τη δέχτηκε, είδε το γάμο σαν ευκαιρία να προπαγανδίσει τις απόψεις του (σε ποιούς; ), έκανε κάτι άλλο και τι ακριβώς;


Προσωπικά δεν θα έσπευδα να τον χαρακτηρίσω μαλάκα. Αποκλείεις το ενδεχόμενο να του προκαλεί γνήσια δυσφορία (σε επίπεδο πνευματικό, ιδεολογικό ή αισθητικό) ό,τι σχετίζεται με την ορθόδοξη εκκλησία;


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2009)

Αν του προκαλεί δυσφορία τότε γιατί δεν κάθισε στο σπίτι του; Θα μπορούσε είτε να έρθει αργότερα είτε να εξηγήσει σ' αυτούς που τον κάλεσαν ότι για ιδεολογικούς λόγους δεν θα μπορέσει να έρθει. Το να πας και να καθίσεις απ' έξω για να κάνεις επίδειξη της δυσφορίας που σου προκαλεί ο θρησκευτικός γάμος είναι ανοησία.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2009)

Σε μια εκδήλωση όπου δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να πας, αλλά πας μόνο επειδή συμμετέχεις στη χαρά των άλλων, συμφωνώ ότι η επίδειξη της δυσφορίας με τέτοιον τρόπο είναι στην ουσία επίδειξη αφόρητης ανωριμότητας και ανοησίας. Ας καθόταν σπίτι του, δεν νομίζω να έπαιρναν απουσίες στην εκκλησία. Τέτοια συμπεριφορά μάλλον μοιάζει σαν να φωνάζει, "προσέξτε με, γιατί δεν μου δίνετε λίγη σημασία κι εμένα;"


----------



## crystal (Apr 14, 2009)

Βέβαια, μπορεί απλώς πριν λίγο να είχε δει ό,τι πάνω κάτω βλέπω τώρα στο Μέγκα: παπάδες να πετάνε βολές εναντίον πεθαμένων που πριν μερικά χρόνια έγλειφαν, τη νυφίτσα (λέγε με Άνθιμο) με το all time classic χριστιανικό χαμόγελο και τον Άδωνη να σκούζει. 
Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο Πρετεντέρης απεργάζεται σκοτεινά σχέδια κατά της Εκκλησίας. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς ότι τους έβγαλε όλους μαζί τέτοια μέρα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2009)

Πώς το λέει η (νυν) υπογραφή σου; «Η πίστη σας προωθείται».


----------



## crystal (Apr 14, 2009)

Δράμα. Σήμα πουθενά.

67% των Ελλήνων κατά της απαλλαγής από τα Θρησκευτικά. 34% υπέρ. Μπαινοβγαίνει κι ο Δαρβίνος στην κουβέντα. Να δεις που μας διαβάζουν. :Ρ


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 14, 2009)

SBE said:


> Αν του προκαλεί δυσφορία τότε γιατί δεν κάθισε στο σπίτι του; Θα μπορούσε είτε να έρθει αργότερα είτε να εξηγήσει σ' αυτούς που τον κάλεσαν ότι για ιδεολογικούς λόγους δεν θα μπορέσει να έρθει. Το να πας και να καθίσεις απ' έξω για να κάνεις επίδειξη της δυσφορίας που σου προκαλεί ο θρησκευτικός γάμος είναι ανοησία.


Παρ' τον στο γάμο σου να σου πεί "βγες έξω από την εκκλησία να σου πω τις ευχές μου". :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> «Η πίστη σας προωθείται».


credit, δηλαδή


----------



## Zazula (Sep 15, 2014)

http://www.koutipandoras.gr/article...noy-mathiti-apo-mathima-ton-thriskeytikon-den


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2015)

http://dimartblog.com/2015/02/27/hemorrhoids/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 1, 2015)

Σωστά, πριν δούμε αυτό όμως θα πρέπει να έχουμε υπόψη μας τις αμέσως προηγούμενες εξελίξεις, δηλαδή:

Την εγκύκλιο που εξέδωσε ο Λοβέρδος αμέσως μετά τις εκλογές και πριν παραδώσει το Υπουργείο (ένα κείμενο καρμπόν από επιστολη του συλλόγου θεολόγων την οποία δεν εχω πρόχειρη αυτή τη στιγμή), και

Τις δηλώσεις Κουράκη σχετικά με την εγκύκλιο αυτή.

Για όσους θέλουν να εμβαθύνουν περισσότερο, ιδού και το δελτίο τύπου της Ένωσης Αθέων επί του θέματος με συνημμένη επιστολή προς τον νέο Υπουργό.


----------

